# AI Prime Freshwater Ver Settings



## Mphouse (Apr 22, 2017)

After doing tons of looking on the web I've found it very difficult to find recommendations on settings for the Freshwater version of the AI Prime so I Thought maybe to get some more info and hopefully help out other people looking for the same info I would start a thread just for that purpose!

Once I get Access to my settings I will post them here!

Thanks in advance to everyone for pitching in!

(Please try and keep it to the FW ver as its not difficult to find for the saltwater ver.)


----------



## aubie98 (Apr 22, 2017)

i started a thread about this the other day: https://www.plantedtank.net/forums/10-lighting/1276029-ai-prime-settings-files-share.html


----------

